# Meerforellen angeln auf Als



## markus_82 (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo, sehr geehrte Dänemark und Meerforellen Kenner.

Da ich das Glück habe, Ende März nach Dänemark auf die Insel Als zum Meerforellen angeln fahren zu dürfen, mich aber in dieser Art der Angelei 0,0 auskenne, hoffe ich auf Hilfe von euch.

Folgende Watbekleidung habe ich ins Auge gefasst. Vlt. kann mir jemand etwas über das gute Stück berichten und ob diese Wathose geeignet für mein Vorhaben ist. Alternativen werden natürlich gerne angenommen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Neopren-Wathose-Aqua-Gr-39-40-/262127749699

Zum Angeln selbst: 
Geangelt soll ausschließlich mit Mefoblinkern werden.
Rute und Rolle sind bereits vorhanden (Leihgerät vor Ort). 
Ersatzrute/Rolle sind eine Daiwa Ballistic 3000 mit 0,14 Nanofil und eine "Handmade" Mefo Rute eines Bekannten, der allerdings selbst noch nie auf Meerforelle geangelt hat.

Allgemeine Fragen:
Was erwartet mich da oben im Norden? 
Köderführung?
Passende Blinker?
Gibt es auch Beifang, z.B. Dorsch?

Ich brauche jetzt keine super, super Insiderinfos, aber einen groben Überblick über die vor Ort herrschenden Umstände wären toll.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Dermeineeine (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin,

ich bin über die Osterferien auch zum ersten Mal auf Als.
Seit dem das Haus gebucht ist, habe ich stundenlang gegoogelt und hier und in Partnerforen gelesen.
Habe mir anschließend diesen Angelführer gegönnt:
Klick
Auf den ersten Blick ein bisschen dünn und viel Werbung.
Dort werden alle bekannten Hot-Spots zusammen gefasst, die auch immer wieder in den Foren genannt werden. Wenn du nicht selber suchen willst, ist das, denke ich, ne gute Alternative.
Da ich wie gesagt selber noch nicht vor Ort war, kann ich naturlich keine qualitative Aussage zu den genannten Spots treffen.
Allerdings sehen auf Als auch fast alle anderen Küstenmeter verdächtig nach Fisch aus #6 jedenfalls schließe ich das aus GoogleMaps und diversen Bildern die man so findet.

Ich nehme ne Grundausstattung Blinker auf Einzelhaken mit, der Rest wird dann vor Ort auf Empfehlung des Tackle-Dealer nach gekauft. 
Fliegenrute kommt auch mit.
Bin sehr gespannt, wie die Lage vor Ort ist 

Würde mich auch über weiter Tipps freuen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Mädels,

wendet Euch evtl. an Matze2004 ( hier im Board direkt oder via PN ).
Er kann Euch vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Tipp bzgl. Als geben. #6


----------



## Dermeineeine (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Danke Hein,

ich werde ihn mal anschreiben. #6


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hi Markus,
 ich bin kein Meerforellen-Profi und kenne Als nicht. Vielleicht habe ich aber Glück und schaffe es dieses Jahr Mitte März noch dahin - muss noch mit meiner Frau verhandeln. Zu Als kann ich daher wenig Tipps geben, außer das man im Netz einige Empfehlungen findet. Man kann dort wie auf vielen Inseln je nach Wetterbedingungen und Wassertemperaturen die "passende" Seite aufsuchen. Wenn wir dort unseren Urlaub buchen, werde ich mir wohl noch diesen Angelführer holen, die Bücher aus dem North Guiding Verlag finde ich bis jetzt sehr gut.

 Deine Wathose kenne ich nicht, habe aber beim Preis geschluckt. Ich habe mir als Gelegenheits-Watangler diese Hose geholt, damals für 70 Euro. Dein Modell hat sicher Vorteile, aber ob sich das lohnt ist Deine Entscheidung. Ich bin mit meiner bisher gut zurecht gekommen. Watgürtel und Watjacke nicht vergessen!

 Zu Ködern und Co kannst Du entweder eine Handvoll der üblichen Köder besorgen oder vor Ort einen Laden aufsuchen. Ob die Preise dort besser oder schlechter sind weiß ich nicht, aber um ein paar Tipps zu bekommen ist das in jedem Falle ratsam. Und wenn man ein paar Köder kauft, wird jeder Händler gleich gesprächiger 
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin .

Der Angelführer ist schon mal richtig.

Zur Wathose die solltest du vorher anprobiern,4-5 mm Neopren

sollte es schon sein und Filzsohle geht auch aber nicht überall,

wegen desinfektion (eintrag von anhaftenden Fremdstoffen

bzw Krankheiten ist die Filzsohle an einigen Gewässern 

verboten).Weiss im moment nicht wie es In Dänemark ist.

Blinker würde ich im Sportgeschäft in Nordborg oder 

Sonderborg schauen mit beratung.#6

Fisketegn nicht vergessen geht auch online.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## harzer-bub (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin,

also Küstenführer ist schon mal ne gute Vorraussetzung,
ansonsten weitere gute Vorr allgemein auflandiger wind, bedenken im Frühjahr erwärmt sich der Innenfjord schneller, 1 -2 Grad können da schon ne menge ausmachen. Wobei größere Exemplare eher an der Außenseite gefangen werden, Gute Stellen sind da z.B um Norreskoven (Waldgebiet).Ansonsten die altbewährten stellen wie Drejet oder Kegnas sind immer eine gute anlaufstelle.
Soweit ich weis gibs nur noch in Sonderborg nen Angelladen, der hat sich aber sehr verkleinert, aufpassen die Preise sind aber gegenüber unseren gepfeffert.
Fürn Anfang sage ich mal sind Rute und Rolle erst mal zweitrangig, ist man infizert mit dem Mefovirus kann man sich immernoch was hochwertigeres zulegen und die alte Rute als reserve lassen.
Blinker, da hat wohl jeder so seine Favoriten, einfach mal googeln, im Frühjahr gehen natürlich auffällige sachen gut.
Köderführung, ich sage mal so Mefo Ferrari, Blinker Fahrrad ums mal krass auszudrücken, aber bekanntlich bestätigen ausnahmen die Regel, also schnell einholen, klar ist kontakt da und sie wollen nicht so recht auch mal zwischenstopps probieren.
Ansonsten meine empfehlung , mal in Partnerforen Z.B LM informieren.

ansonsten infos auch gern über PN



ansonsten


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Das beste was wir machen konnten war zu WRS Chaterboot zu fahren und uns Tipps aus erster hand zu holen.  Der Mensch ist ein sehr hilfsbereiter und der verpasst dir auch gleich noch die passenden Köder.  Er erfährt schließlich auch von seinen kunden wo und wie was geht.  Man sollte der Höflichkeit halber aber auch was kaufen und nicht nur infos abgreifen . ICH finde das sieht nicht aus .


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Der Küstenführer ist zwar nicht schlecht , hat uns aber nicht wirklich geholfen. Triffst du zufällig einen Dänen  mit rute dann sprich ihn ruhig auch an . Die Kameraden sind immer für einen schnack zu haben und verraten auch gern ihre Strategie.  Wie gesagt ....... küstenführer gut ............ infos vor Ort sind besser. Ps: Spirorute mit Fliege nicht vergessen .


----------



## markus_82 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hallo Leute, danke euch für eure Tipps. Den Küstenführer werde ich mir organisieren.
 Habt Ihr noch Infos über die Watbekleidung? Ich stehe da echt vor einem Problem, welche Wathose es werden soll.


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Die Entscheidung wird dir keiner abnehmen können . Hab hier schon von vielen gelesen das teure Hosen auch nicht immer dicht sind . Ich hab z.B ne Hose von Behr für 80€ mal gekauft vor ca 4 Jahren und die ist immernoch dicht . Such dir am besten ein paar Hosen aus die dir gefallen und gib die mal bei Google ein . Meist findest erfahrungsberichte. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77355 . Oder da drin mal ein bischen lesen .


----------



## moench1605 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Auf jeden Fall anprobieren! Am besten auch mit dicken Socken. 
Bin auch Ende März auf Als bzw. Kegnæs. Vielleicht trifft man sich 

Andreas


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin 

Wie schon geschrieben es gibt die unterschiedlichsten Wathosen

deshalb anprobieren.und dran denken Funktionsunterwäsche 

und dicke Socken sollten auch noch passen.

Und auch teure Hosen könne kaputt gehen.

Meine cormoran mit Filzsohle ist noch dicht gekauft 1985 

dazu noch eine Jenzi mit Gummisohle auch so alt auch noch 

dicht.Nur mal zum Vergleich beide unter 80€.

Und trage sie oft .Auch an meinen Haus gewässern.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Ich hab mich auch mit dem Thema Hose beschäftigt - am Ende wurde es auch eine Billige ... die teuren passen mir nicht #d hab zu lange Beine ... Egal 
Der Rest kommt .. Als Petri und zeig Uns die Me fo s bitte #6
Meine erste wurde auf DK / Als gefangen #h
grüß Michi


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Meine erste wurde auf DK / Als gefangen #h
> grüß Michi



Meine auch :vik:, und seither infiziert :m


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*



moench1605 schrieb:


> Bin auch Ende März auf Als bzw. Kegnæs. Vielleicht trifft man sich
> 
> Andreas



Wir auch.... wenn nüscht dazwischen kommt#6.


----------



## Fischnix (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Die Jenzi Wathose kann ich sehr empfehlen. 
Habe die selber 2 1/2 Jahre im Einstz gehabt. Darunter 2 Wochen durchgängig auf Bornholm. Ansonsten fast jedes Wochenende Küstenspinnfischen oder vom Belly. Die Wathose ist immer noch dicht. Habe mir aber eine Atmungsaktive zugelegt und die Jenzi dient als Ersatz- bzw. bei sehr kalten Temperaturen


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Soooo. Morgen früh gehts los . Bin mal gespannt was uns dieses Jahr erwartet . Petri an alle die auch hinfahren und ihr Glück dort versuchen .


----------



## Deep Down (24. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Na dann mal los! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fischnix (24. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hallo,

war letztes Wochenende vor Ort. Leider Schneider. 

Die Westseite war ca. 1°C Kälter als der Osten. Im Westen war es schön angetrübt, im Osten super klar. Die einzigen Fische von denen ich gehört habe wurden im Westen gefangen. Der Salzgehalt war laut DMI im Vergleich zu OH sehr hoch. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## renegade1848 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin,

habe gerade eine Woche hier hinter mir. Alle Aussenküsten könnt ihr im Moment noch vergessen. WT um die 5-6 Grad, kaum Trübung, wenig Seegang. Hatte nicht einen Anfasser.

Erfolg hatte ich nur im Horup Hav und zwar ausschliesslich an der Nordseite, so am Stenholt die Ecke. Zum Vonsklint laufen kann man übrigens vergessen, der Strand ist quasi nicht mehr existent.

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich euch!


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Zum Thema Wathose. Wollte mir auch eine eher Günstige besorgen, man weiß ja nicht, ob die auch künftig benötigt wird. Da ich aber vorhabe, auch hier um Frankfurt mal reinzuwaten war ich bereit auch ein bisschen mehr zu investieren, Nach 4 Stunden probieren (!) bin ich doch bei einer Simms-Ausrüstung hängengeblieben. Hose + Schuhe preistechnisch ok, und man kann die für vernünftiges Geld reparieren lassen, z. B. sind Füßlinge austauschbar. Sollte man berücksichtigen!

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

3 Mann vom Ufer, in 2 Tagen 1 kleine Mefo sonst nix.


----------



## Oaktree (27. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Ich wollte auch mal meinen bzw. unseren Reisebericht zu ALs abgeben.

Angekommen am Dienstag und abgereist am Samstag.

Gefangen wurde 1 Fischen Horuphav am Samstag (Starker Wind und Sonnenschein) mit ca. 50cm welcher relativ schnell wieder ausgestiegen ist. Die Vermutung lag darin das dieser sehr nach einem sehr vorsichtigen Biss nur leicht geharkt war. Abu Toby Blinker schwarz/rot

Nach den Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern war tote Hose die Tage und auch die Woche davor. Selbst die Dorsch und Bootsangler haben wenig bis nichts gefangen.

Fisch war definitiv am Platz. Wir hatten gestern in Horuphav noch einen Italiener kennen gelernt. Dieser hat ungelogen in 15 Minuten 4 Fische gefangen. Alle Fische waren um die 35 bis 50 cm groß! Die Fische wurde direkt vor unseren Augen und ca. 20 Meter von uns gefangen. Aus der Ferne sah es erst so aus als ob der Kollege Hänger hatte da er keinen Kescher bei sich hatte. Er ließ die Fische aber immer wieder frei.

Als wir den Kollegen ansprachen war dieser sehr auskunftsfreudig und wirklich extrem nett. Er erklärte uns seine Montage und schenkte uns sogar eine seiner Erfolgsfliegen.

Gefangen wurde auf eine Spiromontage mit 2 Meter Vorfach und langsam sinkenden Spiro. Er holte diese relativ schnell ein. Die Fliege war Pink glitzernd und relativ klein.

Wir haben mit dieser Fliege natürlich nichts gefangen .

Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr (Wir waren Anfang März und Ende März) war es was den Fang anging leider enttäuschend. 

Die Vermutungen der anderen Angler lagen immer in der Wassertemperatur und dem damit verbunden Futterangebot. Dies halte ich für falsch. An einigen Strandabschnitten waren extrem viele Seeringelwürmer zu beobachten, dies bestätigten auch andere Angler. Sandallschwärme konnten wir um die gesamte Insel rum beobachten.

Unsere Vermutung lag eher im starken Eintrag von Gülle. Ein einheimischer Landwirt erklärte uns, das die Felder in diesem Jahr extrem nass waren. Entsprechend kosten die Bauern erst spät los und die Felder düngen, der Boden auf Als soll wohl mit einer der ertragreichsten in ganz Dänemark sein. Dies konnte man an den Zuläufen am Meer erkennen, welche extrem trübe uns verschmutz waren (schweinischei...). Es stank überall auf der Insel extrem nach Gülle. 

Wir werden unser Glück noch einmal in 4 Wochen probieren.


----------



## Onkel Frank (27. März 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Gibt leider nichts zu berichten . 2 Tage , glatte Nullnummer #d


----------



## silver68 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin zusammen. 

Da ich in einer Woche endlich wieder nach Als fahre würde mich sehr interessieren was im Moment so los ist!
Ist eher offene Küste angesagt oder Fjord,  Blinker/Fliege???
Die Wassertemperatur geht ja schon an die 7 Grad, da müßte doch schon was laufen! Was machen die Seeringler??
Wäre dankbar für Infos! !!

Petri und Gruß Silver


----------



## larsdadrummer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hi,

wir waren über Ostern auf Als. Haben es vom Boot aus vor Dyvig auf Meerforelle versucht. Ein Biss sonst nichts. 
Auf Dorsch gings dann auch noch zwischen 7 und 20m Wassertiefe. Wieder nichts.
Die Seeringler waren in Massen unterwegs, nur die Fischis hatten wohl keine Lust...

Ich denke es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## moench1605 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hej, 
war gestern nachmittags im Sønderborg Sund unterwegs. Nur ein kurzer Kontakt und des war's. Wasser ist gefühlt noch ziemlich kalt. Es schmerzt verdammt schnell, wenn man die Hand länger als notwendig im Wasser hat ;-) 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## silver68 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Danke für die Infos!
Ich werde ab Samstag mal berichten!

Tl silver


----------



## markus_82 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hallo zusammen, nach nun überstandener Krankheit ein kurzer Bericht.
 Erstmal möchte ich mich bei euch für die Tipps bedanken. Die Jenziwathose kann ich sehr empfehlen, mir wurde nie kalt, trotz teilweise nur 5 Grad Wassertemperatur.
 Da ich das erste mal auf Meerforelle unterwegs war, war mir klar, das es keine leichte Sache werden würde. Die ersten 3 Tage hatten wir keine Bisse. Auch die anderen Angler, die wir getroffen hatten (auch Dänen) waren nur teilweise erfolgreich.
 Erfolg brachte uns dann der Strand, wo am Wochenende die Kitesurfer Ihre Bahnen zogen (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) 
 Hier hatten wir gesamt 4 massige Fische zwischen 45 - 56cm.


----------



## crisis (9. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

War zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle und in Dänemark. Tolle Leute, tolles Angeln. Waren in Dreiby auf dem Campingplatz (zweimal stecken geblieben). Wenn man nur Süßwasseerangeln kennt ist das schon etwas anderes. Eeinfach zum Strand zu gehen und so weit zu werfen wie man kann oder möchte. Muss wohl nicht extra dazu sagen, dass nix biss. Ist aber nicht schlimm, das Erlebnis war trotzdem einzigartig. Werde wieder kommen, das nächste Mal vielleicht mit Guide.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach nun überstandener Krankheit ein kurzer Bericht.
> Erstmal möchte ich mich bei euch für die Tipps bedanken. Die Jenziwathose kann ich sehr empfehlen, mir wurde nie kalt, trotz teilweise nur 5 Grad Wassertemperatur.
> Da ich das erste mal auf Meerforelle unterwegs war, war mir klar, das es keine leichte Sache werden würde. Die ersten 3 Tage hatten wir keine Bisse. Auch die anderen Angler, die wir getroffen hatten (auch Dänen) waren nur teilweise erfolgreich.
> Erfolg brachte uns dann der Strand, wo am Wochenende die Kitesurfer Ihre Bahnen zogen (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein)
> Hier hatten wir gesamt 4 massige Fische zwischen 45 - 56cm.



Du meinst bestimmt den Kegnaes-Damm, oder? 
Hattet ihr die Fische auf der Ostsee-Seite oder der Fjordseite?
Die Kitesurfer treiben sich eigentlich auf der Fjordseite rum. Ist aber furchtbar flach da....


----------



## markus_82 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den Kegnaes-Damm, oder?
> Hattet ihr die Fische auf der Ostsee-Seite oder der Fjordseite?
> Die Kitesurfer treiben sich eigentlich auf der Fjordseite rum. Ist aber furchtbar flach da....



Hallo Willi, ja genau! Kegnes Damm! Wir hatten die Fische auf der Fjordseite. Es ist dort sehr flach, da hast du recht. Wir dachten uns beim rüberfahren "einen Versuch ist es Wert", da der Wind schön reinkam. Wir hatten dort auch nie andere Angler gesehen, dachten schon da geht sowieso nichts, wurden aber belohnt!


----------



## silver68 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin

Von einer bescheidenen Woche Als wieder zurück...6 Fische zwischen 35 und 61 cm...waren alle sehr unzufrieden mit den Fängen...

Gruß Silver


----------



## silver68 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Moin zusammen,
in 2 Wochen gehts nochmal nach Als, darum meine Frage: Was machen die Truttenfänge?Sind schon Alulatten unterwegs?

Gruß und Petri Silver


----------



## silver68 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Tja, scheint als wären die Trutten und Allulatten ausgestorben auf Als...oder angelt da etwa keiner mehr???????????


----------



## Ørret (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hallo silver68
Wie läuft es auf Als? Wollen die Mefos und Alulatten jetzt besser beissen? Mich ziehts am Samstag für ne Woche auf die Insel.
Dickes Petri wünsche ich dir


----------



## Oaktree (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Wir waren drei Tage da. 

Wetter am Dienstag bedeckt.
3 Mefos und 4 Hornhecht, hinzu kamen unzählige Nachläufer und Fehlbisse.

Wetter Mittwoch, strahlender Sonnenschein. Teils leicht bewölkt.
4 Mefos und unzählige Hornhechte. Forellen alle um die 40cm.

Wetter Donnerstag, strahlender Sonnenschein.
2 Mefos, 1 über 60cm. Jede menge Hornhechte.


Im Vergleich zum Apriltrip waren es teilweise Sternstunden ;D!

Gefangen wurde ausnahmslos mit Fenris-Blinkern und gedeckten Farben die Fluoreszieren. Spyro und den ganzen anderen Kram konnte man getrost vergessen.

Geangelt wurde von Fynshav, Hegnaes bis Sonderhav.

Andere Angler waren kaum anzutreffen.


----------



## Ørret (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Danke für die Info Oaktree! Da bin ich ja guter Hoffnung das meine Perle sich ihre erste Mefo fangen kann.
Ich berichte dann mal wie es uns ergeht auf Als.


----------



## Oaktree (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Mit Sicherheit. Schön weit rauspfeffern. Die meisten Bisse kamen bei langer Absinkphase weit draußen.


----------



## Ørret (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Bisher wills noch nichts werden mit Mefo aber die hornfische machen auch Spaß.:m
Naja heute Abend geht vielleicht was.

Bis denne...


----------



## Otjimbinguensis (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Und? Ging was?

 Ich bin Mitte Juni für eine Woche auf Kegnaes. Hab zwar keinerlei Mefo-Erfahrung, aber träumen darf man ja. |supergri


----------



## Ørret (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Bei mir ging nichts in Sachen Mefo...nur hornis bis  jetzt! Hatte Gelegenheit mit anderen Spinnanglern zu schnacken und bei denen sah es genauso mau aus....obwohl die Bedingungen eigentlich gut sind! Keine Ahnung worans liegt.So ich tüddel mich jetzt an und dann geht's wieder los auch wenns grad tierisch regnet.

Petri


----------



## unloved (12. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

War von euch schon mal jemand im Oktober dort? Bei den Temperaturen derzeit kann ich die Mefo-Klamotten wohl zu Hause lassen?


----------



## n0rdfriese (13. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Mefos werden das ganze Jahr über gefangen. Ausserdem macht auch das Angeln auf Dorsch und Köhler mit dem Mefotackle richtig Laune.


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Nur wo sind jetzt Dorsch und Köhler vom Ufer zu fangen ?


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Fahren jetzt ende Sep zum Brandeln in der Region um Sonderborg , und hoffen auf den ein oder anderen Dorsch beim blinkern .Sind eigentlich noch Makros im Hafen Sonderborg ? Weiss das jemand ?


----------



## n0rdfriese (15. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

So wie man hört wird bei den alten bekannten Stellen rund um den Hafen Sonderborg Dorsch gefangen. Ich war lange nicht da, aber es soll sich wohl etwas beruhigt haben im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr.


----------



## unloved (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen angeln auf Als*

Hey, ich bin die kommende Woche oben. Kennt jemand erfolgreiche Herbststellen oder hat Tipps? Auch gerne per PN. 

Herzlichen Dank und viele Grüße von der Insel


----------

